# Transporting a puppy home after purchase



## Patches (11 December 2009)

How do those of you who've bought them do it, likewise how do those of you who are breeders like your new owners to travel their new puppy?

When I had Jasper, I just had him wrapped in a fleece blanket and popped him in the footwell between my feet. I was obviously not driving. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We've been asked to collect Harvery in a pet carrier. I have a cat carrier, so will clean it out and line it with a fleece blanket. Is this the norm? I will feel guilty, but will attempt to refrain from cuddling him as I suppose I should get him used to travelling quietly alone. Would you put the carrier in the boot? It won't fit in the footwell as it's quite a large cat basket really. I can get two adult cats in it (although I should add our cats aren't overly big, even when fully grown).


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 December 2009)

Oooo no idea!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just cuddled Sweep but he was just down the road - he travelled everywhere in a 'stacka' box until he grew big enough to climb out!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









My excuse is that it was 12 years ago and crates and stuff weren't around the way they are now......


----------



## CAYLA (11 December 2009)

I would take a heat pad and ask the breeder to heat it up, before u leave a nice cosy blanket and a teddy bear sibling and use the cat carrier in the boot,


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 December 2009)

Baby puppies held, big lumps (6-9 months) in the boot.
Like Slinky, last time I had a little un there was no such thing as a crate.


----------



## Patches (11 December 2009)

Same as me with Jasper. I never had a crate for him, just a dog guard when he got older. 

CAYLA - Right...I have a hot water bottle that goes inside a padded thing for puppies. I can ask the breeder to put some hot water in it for me and travel him home with that under his fleece, plus his cuddly toy that the breeder will have put in the pen to smell of mummy and his siblings.

I better get the jet wash out. Last time I used the cat carrier was for ducks!


----------



## Maesfen (11 December 2009)

Presuming you're not driving, on the back seat of the car, either on your lap or beside you and wrapped in a cosy blanket that smells of his litter mates so that he has your undivided attention and can get to know you as his rock would be my choice.


----------



## prosefullstop (11 December 2009)

We did not have a car at the time, so after picking Stella up from the breeder's house, we got the train back to NYC, after which we thought we'd get a taxi, only the worst blizzard for fifty years descended, and so we had to go back inside Penn Station and get on the subway. Despite the noise, crowds, bright lights, trains honking etc. she continued to snore in the pet carrier. 

For the journey, her breeder gave us Stella's favourite squeaky hedgehog and a blanket that smelled of Cookie, her mother. The first thing that she did? Took a poop right in the middle of the living room


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The first thing that she did? Took a poop right in the middle of the living room  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Stella is pure class......


----------



## itsme123 (11 December 2009)

I carried both Jack and Rosie. Jack was wrapped in a blanket which smelt of his mum, and I was passenger in the car, he was on my lap. Rosie had a teddy 'mummy smelly' so I took my own fleece blanket and travelled her like that, with her teddy snuggled under her.


----------



## kirstyhen (11 December 2009)

Otto was squashed in the passenger footwell 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He was 5 months old and absolutely terrified, I think it was the best way for him to travel at first.
All my Parent's Puppies have travels home on the passenger lap, including the one the came all the way from Aberdeen


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (12 December 2009)

Patches - if you are going to jet wash a cat carrier you will be librally coated in duck [****] at the end!

As for getting a new pup - we normally have ours on the non-drivers lap.


----------



## Patches (12 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Patches - if you are going to jet wash a cat carrier you will be librally coated in duck [****] at the end!

As for getting a new pup - we normally have ours on the non-drivers lap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would've turned the jet down, but yeah, it could be entertaining! lol

Maybe I'll go for the old fashioned approach and a bucket with soap, water and a sponge scourer to reach the ingrained dirt. 

I will use the carrier because that's the breeder's request but it wasn't something I had even considered before.


----------



## CAYLA (12 December 2009)

I use them to be honest with smaller puppies/dogs it's a far more secure way of travelling them and best start as u mean to go on


----------



## Patches (12 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I use them to be honest with smaller puppies/dogs it's a far more secure way of travelling them and best start as u mean to go on 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

That's what I was thinking. It hadn't occurred to me before but obviously I won't want him sat on me knee on the way home from a walk around the nature reserve (which will not doubt include a swim in the lake) when he's a year old and stinky muddy.

Starting as I mean to go on is perhaps a good thing. Luckily it's only a twenty minute drive, so I can just go home grinning and save the cuddles until we get home.


----------



## Cyrus (12 December 2009)

All of mine have come home inside a crate with some vet bed a bit of blanket that smells of mum and a cuddly toy


----------



## Patches (12 December 2009)

Eeep I just noticed all of the typos.

I really do have better grammar than "I won't want him sat on ME knee". ***shudders***


----------



## Bosworth (14 December 2009)

I collected my little lurcher puppy in a cat basket. She was so tiny you could hardly see her. We travelled for 3 hours from breeders to my parents - then stayed over night at my parents. She slept in the cat basket, having come out for a pee and a poo and a few cuddles of course. Then the following morning we travelled the next 6 hours home - with her in her basket. she slept all the way. When we got home I introduced her to her crate. she travelled in the basket for the next couple of months as I was travelling all over the UK with work and she came with me. Then she graduated to the boot with the dog guard and travelled like a dream ever since.


----------



## spaniel (15 December 2009)

Ruby travelled home in a cat carrier lined with newspaper and fleece blanket.  We put the carrier in the centre of the back seat of the car so we could turn and talk to her and she could see us as we travelled.  She was fine,  threw up a couple of dog biscuits but other than that had a quick chat and then went to sleep.  The journey home was about an hour.

When we picked  Nellie up it was only ten minutes to home so I stuffed her inside my jacket - I wasnt driving by the way!

Try and let the breeder know what time you will be picking Harvey up,  that way she can ensure he hasnt been fed for a few hours and there is less likelihood of sickness on the way home to yours.


----------

